# Cincinnati's World of Hobbies "Big Race In March" 2006



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

Double click to print out....


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*track?*

Any pics of the track and/or facility?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I guess my thread wasn't good enough!


----------



## twoh (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pics*

Go to our website. Www.theworldofhobbies.com and click on the race way.

The track is 80 by 50. It is awesomely smooth. Like a babies butt.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I'll try this again...........C'mon all you Cleveland Gaters. How about tighten it up down south? Can you bring it?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Onefast,

I want to come down with a few, but I spent all my $ on Stockton the following weekend. Perhaps Hoo-Hong can get a crowd?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Huscmenzata baby Huscmenzata

You know what the fastdude has cooking don't you?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Sea-Nutz said Hoo-Hong.

So, how many entries are there so far? and who all is entered?


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

r1sportbike said:


> Any pics of the track and/or facility?



i have been there, had a ton of fun and the people are helpfull. the track is about the standard indoor size with a ton of bite.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP:dude:


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Onefatdude, You going to the CRL this Saturday.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry about the spelling. It should have been "Hay"


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

that was BBBAAAA-DD...  

Dean, do you know how many Mod racers there will be down there?


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably 6 or so. If we get lucky we could have a full heat.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Dean-O, e-mail me when you get a chance if you wouldn't mind sir. [email protected]


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Any one know how many are expected? I could use a little practice before the nats. What's the going rate for Hotels around there?

EA


----------



## hobbyman_7 (Sep 27, 2001)

EA- the flyer on the 1st page has a Comfort Inn listed that's prety close to the track.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Tom put on a fantastic TCS race this weekend. This facility is top notch. I you've never been to W.O.H. you are in for a treat.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Hope that you can make it EA. What class would you be running?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Vince and I agreed to move the race at Platinum so that everybody could support you guys' race on the 10th and 11th. hope to see many of you guys make the trip down to Platinum March 17-19!


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> Hope that you can make it EA. What class would you be running?


 Dont know...I am running stock and 19 turn at the nats so something along those lines. Looks like I am going to try to make it. But it depends on how much I have to do (matching cells and building motors) next week. 

EA


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Still look like your coming up, EA?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Hoping to. I got some Cells coming in next week I have to get done...after that its clear I think.

EA


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

The talk around the hobbyshop is really sounding great for this Saturday's race. I hope that anyone that can make it..... will. You might miss out on some great stuff.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

EAMotorsports said:


> Any one know how many are expected? I could use a little practice before the nats. What's the going rate for Hotels around there?
> 
> EA


Using the online discount stuff, a $29 room not far form the track is not out of the question!! I heard guys getting that rate for the TCS race and I spent about that in 2005.


----------



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

*Hotels*

Coming from out of town? Here's alittle help... see you at the track!


http://www.orbitz.com/App/ViewHotel...true&z=3be9&r=2


----------



## hobbyman_7 (Sep 27, 2001)

Two more days! I can't wait!


----------

